# All Slavic Languages: Grammar



## Mac_Linguist

How does your language differentiate between the different meanings of the word "grammar"?
The _study_ of a language's rules (its morphology, syntax, etc.)
In a general sense, the _system_ of rules themselves (inflections, word formation, etc.)
A specific prescriptive set of rules that set forth a standard of usage
A manual (book) which contains those sets of rules ("a grammar" or "a reference grammar")
Thank you.


----------



## .Jordi.

Hi,

In polish we don't differentiate between the different meanings of the word "grammar", take a look at the definition of this word from SJP:
*



			gramatyka
		
Click to expand...

*


> *1. *«zbiór reguł opisujących system języka»
> *2. *«dział językoznawstwa obejmujący morfologię i składnię»
> *3. *«lekcja w szkole mająca za przedmiot właściwości gramatyczne jakiegoś języka»


And I would add the 4th meaning, the same as you wrote:
*4.*«A manual (book) which contains those sets of rules ("a grammar" or "a reference grammar")»[/quote]

I'm only not sure about your 3th meaning, could you explain this point?


----------



## winpoj

In Czech, we have two words for "grammar", namely "gramatika" and "mluvnice". The former can certainly be used for any of your four meanings. The latter is a bit old-fashioned and I'm not sure it would work very well for your meanings 1 and 3. On the other hand, it's often used for meaning 4 - "Stručná mluvnice česká" (A Brief Czech Grammar) is a popular reference book for example.


----------



## tram-pam-pam

The same in Russian, *грамматика*.

But for this:



> *4.*«A manual (book) which contains those sets of rules ("a grammar" or "a reference grammar")»


I suppose, it’s more correct to use "учебник грамматики".
or:  "Не забудь положить в портфель *"Г*рамматику*".*

Even though in not formal texts it can be used like this:

"_Вот и книжка воротилась, _
_Воротилася тетрадь, _
_И *грамматика* пустилась _
_С__ арифметикой плясать._" (c) Корней Чуковский


----------



## Tolovaj_Mataj

Slovene:

grammar = _slovnica_

It covers all four meanings above.

But No. 4 needs some more explanation: yes, a book describing grammatic rules and usage is _slovnica_, but "a reference grammar" book is called _pravopis_ and it is really a reference book to send anybody there to read it when he/she makes a mistake.


----------



## Mac_Linguist

Tolovaj_Mataj said:


> but "a reference grammar" book is called _pravopis_



Don't these deal with orthography ("pravopis")? I have a few orthographic books ("Makedonski pravopis", for example) and they only deal with the alphabet, capitalization rules and punctuation, etc. of the particular languages and not the morphology and syntax (grammar) of the language.


----------



## tom_in_bahia

.Jordi. said:


> Hi,
> 
> In polish we don't differentiate between the different meanings of the word "grammar", take a look at the definition of this word from SJP:
> *
> And I would add the 4th meaning, the same as you wrote:
> 4.«A manual (book) which contains those sets of rules ("a grammar" or "a reference grammar")»*


*

I'm only not sure about your 3th meaning, could you explain this point?[/quote]

Czesc...I think your first Polish definition is akin to the OP's 3rd English definition. And vice versa. (...myslim, ale nie wiem 100%)*


----------



## janecito

Mac_Linguist said:


> Don't these deal with orthography ("pravopis")? I have a few orthographic books ("Makedonski pravopis", for example) and they only deal with the alphabet, capitalization rules and punctuation, etc. of the particular languages and not the morphology and syntax (grammar) of the language.


Yes, the Slovenian 'pravopis' does the same, i.e. deals with spelling, punctuation, capitalization etc. No phonetics, morphology or syntax (which are part of grammar). There is also a dictionary part (i.e. ortographic dictionary) (that also only gives the spelling and some basic forms, meaning definitions).


----------



## CrazyArcher

I think that in modern Russian one can barely hear "грамматика" as reference to a book. I'd consider it an archaic meaning.


----------



## Grizlyk

Mac_Linguist said:


> How does your language differentiate between the different meanings of the word "grammar"?
> 
> The _study_ of a language's rules (its morphology, syntax, etc.)
> In a general sense, the _system_ of rules themselves (inflections, word formation, etc.)
> A specific prescriptive set of rules that set forth a standard of usage
> A manual (book) which contains those sets of rules ("a grammar" or "a reference grammar")
> Thank you.


 
In russian, I think, the word has all 4 significations. But it is barely used while talking about a book.


----------



## jacasm

In Croatian, *grammar *includes all four meanings. Altough, in Croatian it's defined by 2 shorter headwords:
1. science which studies language system and its structures
2. book which describes language system and its structures


----------

